# Anyon Do Fantasy baseball



## Firstoffallen (Mar 22, 2013)

I wanna Start a Keeper League with active members and obviously  friendly folks. No buy in so there will be winnings this is just for fun purely PM me or respond to thread if your interested. Wanna have 12 total managers more details can be discussed, Live draft as well.


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 25, 2013)

i'll play if you have room still. i've only ever played fantasy football but i'm down.


----------



## varanoid (May 7, 2013)

Nope. Always finding myself rooting against some of my favorite players and teams or for players and teams I hate. Won't do it.


----------



## ParkourMarkus (May 9, 2013)

Yeah right? It ruins being an actual fan for me sometimes...hard stuff..


----------

